# Texas Officer Kills Unarmed Bw



## dancinstallion (May 14, 2019)

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/05/14/us/texas-officer-shoots-woman/index.html

I can't post it for some reason.

Can someone post it for me? 

There is video of the altercation.


----------



## meka72 (May 14, 2019)

*Texas police officer shot and killed a woman during arrest attempt*
(CNN) — A shaky cell phone video captured the moments before a Texas police officer shot and killed a woman who claimed she was pregnant. 

Now people on social media are divided over whether the shooting was justified. 

The officer was patrolling an apartment complex in the Houston suburb of Baytown late Monday when he saw a woman he knew from previous encounters, Baytown police said.

A family member identified the woman as Pamela Shantay Turner. In a text message Tuesday, police Lt. Steve Dorris said Turner was not pregnant. 

The officer knew the 45-year-old woman had outstanding warrants and started trying to arrest her, police said.







Police say the officer shot the woman after she grabbed his Taser and fired it at him.
A witness' cell phone video showed the woman yelling at the officer:

"I'm walking! I'm actually walking to my house!" the woman screams at him. She later says the officer is "harassing" her.

The video shows the officer apparently trying to handcuff the woman, but she breaks free. The officer then fires his Taser stun gun, and the woman slowly drops to the ground.

A scuffle ensues. The woman keeps yelling "Why?" but the officer isn't heard answering. 

As the officer keeps trying to arrest the woman, she flails her arms and yells, "I'm pregnant!"

The struggle continued, and according to Baytown police, the woman "was able to gain control of the Taser and used it on the officer."

In the video, the woman appears to reach for the officer, who stands back and fires five shots toward her.




Why do police shoot to kill?
Baytown police said the officer tried to give first aid to the woman, but she was pronounced dead at the scene.

Floyd Rubin, who shares two children with Turner, told CNN that police have not shared any details with his family about the shooting.

Turner's sister Antoinette told CNN affiliate KPRC that the woman has two children in their 20s and three grandchildren.

The officer's name has not been released, but Baytown police said he is an 11-year veteran of the department. He is on paid administrative leave as authorities investigate. 

"The Harris County District Attorney's Office is on scene and assisting in the investigation, as is normal in these types of incidents," police said.

Police are asking the person who shot the cell phone video to come forward to help with the investigation, Dorris said. 

But he said it was "unfortunate" that the witness shared footage of the killing online. 

"It's unfortunate that somebody take a tragic incident like this and start posting it on social media," he said. "That's extremely disrespectful for everybody involved."

CNN's Joe Sutton contributed to this report. 

View on CNN


----------



## dancinstallion (May 14, 2019)

meka72 said:


> *Texas police officer shot and killed a woman during arrest attempt*
> (CNN) — A shaky cell phone video captured the moments before a Texas police officer shot and killed a woman who claimed she was pregnant.
> 
> Now people on social media are divided over whether the shooting was justified.
> ...




Thanks. 

This was unjustified period!


----------



## LdyKamz (May 15, 2019)

I'm not watching the video but based on the written account did he really need to shoot her 5 times??? Even if she grabbed his taser and aimed it at him it's a taser! You disarm her and bring her down...ALIVE. 5 shots for a taser? Shoot her arm/leg, and then arrest her. So many of these shootings would never happen if these damn officers would just follow protocol. It's sickening.


----------



## dicapr (May 15, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> I'm not watching the video but based on the written account did he really need to shoot her 5 times??? Even if she grabbed his taser and aimed it at him it's a taser! You disarm her and bring her down...ALIVE. 5 shots for a taser? Shoot her arm/leg, and then arrest her. So many of these shootings would never happen if these damn officers would just follow protocol. It's sickening.



Shooting someone in the arm and leg is not the way officers are trained. They aren’t marksmen and they aim at the largest part of the body which they think they can hit-the torso. My brother  said shooting an arm or a leg is beyond the ability of a lot of officers. 

That being said he didn’t have shoot her  5 times.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 15, 2019)

dicapr said:


> Shooting someone in the arm and leg is not the way officers are trained. They aren’t marksmen and they aim at the largest part of the body which they think they can hit-the torso. My brother  said shooting an arm or a leg is beyond the ability of a lot of officers.
> 
> That being said he didn’t have shoot her  5 times.


Yes in my work we have been told by the city almost the same exact thing "it is beyond their ability" but they are not trained to shoot to kill and that is what most officers do. Shooting at the largest part does not have to equal death. And quite honestly it needs to be the way they are trained because they are supposed to do what they can to diffuse a situation with the least casualties as possible. And more often than not it goes in the opposite direction with them escalating and killing people. And this isn't even my opinion from what I see in the news because I've long since stopped torturing myself with watching people die at the hands of police on social media. This is from all of these awful wrongful death/police brutality cases I've worked on in the past 4 months alone! You would not believe some of these cases I see where these things were clearly avoidable.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 15, 2019)

dicapr said:


> *Shooting someone in the arm and leg is not the way officers are trained.* They aren’t marksmen and they aim at the largest part of the body which they think they can hit-the torso. My brother  said shooting an arm or a leg is beyond the ability of a lot of officers.
> 
> That being said he didn’t have shoot her  5 times.



Exactly...  Officers are trained to shoot to kill. PERIOD!  If an officer gets into a situation where he needs to use his weapon, you are pretty much a dead person.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 15, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> Yes in my work we have been told by the city almost the same exact thing "it is beyond their ability" but they *are not trained to shoot to kill and that is what most officers do. Shooting at the largest part does not have to equal death.* And quite honestly it needs to be the way they are trained because they are supposed to do what they can to diffuse a situation with the least casualties as possible. And more often than not it goes in the opposite direction with them escalating and killing people. And this isn't even my opinion from what I see in the news because I've long since stopped torturing myself with watching people die at the hands of police on social media. This is from all of these awful wrongful death/police brutality cases I've worked on in the past 4 months alone! You would not believe some of these cases I see where these things were clearly avoidable.



However, shooting at the largest part of the body will pretty much guarantee they will likely hit a major organ so that means shooting = death 95% of the time!  He still shouldn't have shot her five times!


----------



## Everything Zen (May 15, 2019)

Officers are trained to shoot to kill- period. This is coming from the daughter of a retired cop. People need to stop watching TV dramas where the officer aims for the leg to disable the perp. Honestly she shouldn’t have grabbed his taser. I’m not saying he’s right but with these trigger happy cops?! C’mon sis


----------



## LdyKamz (May 15, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Officers are trained to shoot to kill- period. This is coming from the daughter of a retired cop. *People need to stop watching TV dramas where the officer aims for the leg to disable the perp.* Honestly she shouldn’t have grabbed his taser. I’m not saying he’s right but with these trigger happy cops?! C’mon sis


I don't know if this post was directed at me but my post was not based on "TV dramas where an officer aims for the leg..." I work for an attorneys office and have been doing this work for over 10 years. These are actual questions we ask in cases in which a person came to us because their family member was shot dead or permanently disabled because an officer went wild with his gun. And again we have been told that officers don't have the ability to do xyz and we are always baffled because at this point when they are they going to change procedure as opposed to paying out millions for the same complaints over and over again.

Eta: Came back to add that in criminal cases yeah her grabbing the taser is enough to get him off for her death but in civil cases that argument of "couldn't he have shot the arm or leg" holds up and the family likely wins a hefty amount from the city so yeah that's usually where my mind goes.


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 15, 2019)

Was she mentally ill?


----------



## dicapr (May 15, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> I don't know if this post was directed at me but my post was not based on "TV dramas where an officer aims for the leg..." I work for an attorneys office and have been doing this work for over 10 years. These are actual questions we ask in cases in which a person came to us because their family member was shot dead or permanently disabled because an officer went wild with his gun. And again we have been told that officers don't have the ability to do xyz and we are always baffled because at this point when they are they going to change procedure as opposed to paying out millions for the same complaints over and over again.
> 
> Eta: Came back to add that in criminal cases yeah her grabbing the taser is enough to get him off for her death but in civil cases that argument of "couldn't he have shot the arm or leg" holds up and the family likely wins a hefty amount from the city so yeah that's usually where my mind goes.



It’s not about changing procedure it’s about the quality and skill level of the recruits. My dad is ex-military who was a “sharp shooter”. The  ability to hit targets such as a arm/leg requires natural skill, time, and practice that the average cop off the street doesn’t possess. They aren’t putting the money in the departments to train skilled shooters. 

My brother is a correctional officer and basically says the training is to go for a big target you can hit. 

If someone wants to spend their own time and effort at the training range to become a better shot that’s up to them. To pass the fire arms portion they just have to be able to hit the target.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 15, 2019)

dicapr said:


> It’s not about changing procedure it’s about the quality and skill level of the recruits. My dad is ex-military who was a “sharp shooter”. The  ability to hit targets such as a arm/leg requires natural skill, time, and practice t*hat the average cop off the street doesn’t possess*. They aren’t putting the money in the departments to train skilled shooters.
> 
> My brother is a correctional officer and basically says the training is to go for a big target you can hit.
> 
> If someone wants to spend their own time and effort at the training range to become a better shot that’s up to them. To pass the fire arms portion they just have to be able to hit the target.



I get this and I especially understand the bold. Really I do. On a recent case we were told a huge percent of officers can go their entire career without ever firing their weapon so I guess on some level I can understand not requiring a specific set of skills like this. All I'm saying is in my line of work we often ask the question "well what can be done since this happens so frequently?" and we get a lot of shrugged shoulders while the sad cases keep rolling in. It's just frustrating.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 15, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> I don't know if this post was directed at me but my post was not based on "TV dramas where an officer aims for the leg..." I work for an attorneys office and have been doing this work for over 10 years. These are actual questions we ask in cases in which a person came to us because their family member was shot dead or permanently disabled because an officer went wild with his gun. And again we have been told that officers don't have the ability to do xyz and we are always baffled because at this point when they are they going to change procedure as opposed to paying out millions for the same complaints over and over again.
> 
> Eta: Came back to add that in criminal cases yeah her grabbing the taser is enough to get him off for her death but in civil cases that argument of "couldn't he have shot the arm or leg" holds up and the family likely wins a hefty amount from the city so yeah that's usually where my mind goes.



That comment wasn’t directed at you and I apologize if the tone came across as such. The question of why officers can’t aim for the leg or arm comes up all the time (I even used to ask it as a teenager being a big Law and Order SVU fan) before my father schooled me on the realities of his training. He was a Lt. before going on to Internal Affairs prior to retirement.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 15, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> Was she mentally ill?


No, I'm just beginning to think that black women don't take men with guns seriously.  At first I thought it was just white men with guns but the sheer number of videos I've seen lately with black women acting like they are bullet proof regardless of who has pulled a gun on them has got me wondering if there is mass mental illness going on. 

It's been suggested that I'm acting scary in my old age.  While I may have mellowed out, I ain't neva argued with nobody so much as carrying a gun and as a gun owner I wouldn't expect to do too much talking if I was holding mine on somebody.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (May 15, 2019)

Disclaimer:  In NO way am I defending this. I am just speaking on the mechanics of firing a weapon in a stressful situation. Sometimes the person your shooting doesn't even recognize that they've been shot and keep moving towards you, especially if the first  shots didn't hit anything  vital.  Officers in many departments are trained to shoot until the threat is stopped. 

That being said I watched this with a side eye. Lots of things funky with this shooting.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 15, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> I get this and I especially understand the bold. Really I do. On a recent case we were told a huge percent of officers can go their entire career without ever firing their weapon so I guess on some level I can understand not requiring a specific set of skills like this. All I'm saying is in my line of work we often ask the question "well what can be done since this happens so frequently?" and we get a lot of shrugged shoulders while the sad cases keep rolling in. It's just frustrating.



I guess I’m not understanding the argument of how guns can be used to just disable people/diffuse situations. As explained by my father and this makes sense to me- guns only have one purpose and that’s to kill. So to attempt to use them any other way is illogical. Even if you attempt to shoot someone in an appendage there is a higher chance that you could hit an artery, it could ricochet through the body and they could bleed out or you could cause serious long term damage leading to death due to complications, etc. You could miss or hit some other unintended target. To use a gun for any other reason than to kill makes no sense and is irresponsible unless you intend to kill the target.


----------



## Laela (May 15, 2019)

Neighbors who were witnesses said that everyone in the community knows she had mental issues...one even called it "her disability"




LivingInPeace said:


> Was she mentally ill?


----------



## Laela (May 15, 2019)

That cop has a history with her... he used this as an opportunity to kill her. 



BrickbyBrick said:


> Disclaimer:  In NO way am I defending this. I am just speaking on the mechanics of firing a weapon in a stressful situation. Sometimes the person your shooting doesn't even recognize that they've been shot and keep moving towards you, especially if the first  shots didn't hit anything  vital.  Officers in many departments are trained to shoot until the threat is stopped.
> 
> That being said I watched this with a side eye. Lots of things funky with this shooting.


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 15, 2019)

Laela said:


> Neighbors who were witnesses said that everyone in the community knows she had mental issues...one even called it "her disability"


That’s what I figured. Grabbing a cop’s taser is not the move of a rational woman.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 15, 2019)

If I were a cop in this situation, I would have shot her too. I’m not going to give you an opportunity to incapacitate me with my own taser. He F-d up by letting her take it from him. Now she got it aimed and trying use it against him. Once he’s unable to move, she or someone else could take his gun, and then he’d be the one taking a dirt nap.

The only thing that I’m questioning here is why he was trying to arrest her in the first place. What’s the backstory? Does she actually have a warrant? And how did he know?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 15, 2019)

Every time I see these same white cops talking calmly to armed white men...

But somehow it’s on us to act right 

and if only...

Just saw a video of black man being arrested while playing basketball in his front yard with his children. 

His crime being a Blackman with dreads. 

Officer has a warrant for a Blackman in dreads from a different state and pronounced this dad who never lived in that state a criminal. Calling him by three different names. 

Man refused to give the cop his ID. Why?! Cause of how the cop attacked him. 

Sean King has talked about the fact that white neighborhoods have the same crimes as black neighborhoods. However they are not policed the same. So these interactions and violent deaths at the hands of the police are happening in our communities because of the heavy police presence. 


It is systematic murder.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 16, 2019)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> Every time I see these same white cops talking calmly to armed white men...
> 
> But somehow it’s on us to act right
> 
> ...



Yes...  it is on us to act right.  Because, as we have seen time and time again, these cops are not going to think twice about killing us.    You have to maintain your life and fight another day!


----------



## Everything Zen (May 16, 2019)

^^^ Exactly it’s more like which hill do you want to die on... literally. I understand the point but there are just some days when I’d rather fight those battles through a lawyer and sue my way to reparations.


----------



## momi (May 16, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> No, I'm just beginning to think that black women _*don't take men with guns seriously*_.  At first I thought it was just white men with guns but the sheer number of videos I've seen lately with black women acting like they are bullet proof regardless of who has pulled a gun on them has got me wondering if there is mass mental illness going on.
> 
> It's been suggested that I'm acting scary in my old age.  While I may have mellowed out, I ain't neva argued with nobody so much as carrying a gun and as a gun owner I wouldn't expect to do too much talking if I was holding mine on somebody.



Thank you.

Further - since we are aware of previous patterns our goal should be to limit our interactions with the police.  Make a plan to make your case in court and go on to live another day.

ETA: and make sure your people take their medication!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 16, 2019)

I watched the video up to the point where she said "I'm pregnant".   The cop is going to get off on self defense.  She didn't let being pregnant stop her from fighting or using his taser but she waited to invoke her pregnancy when she was threatened.    That is very rational thinking so the mentally challenged claim goes straight out the window.

Yes, white cops are racist.

Yes, black people are disproportionally messed with.

Yes, it's all unfair.

NO, the words: "You are under arrest" do not translate to "Knuck if You Buck."


----------



## Laela (May 16, 2019)

The sad part of all this  is that we have just as many examples of black citizens DOING the right thing, raising their hands, not being a threat, complying.. and still getting shot, beaten or arrested for no reason but being black. Who has the answer to that?




Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Exactly it’s more like which hill do you want to die on... literally. I understand the point but there are just some days when I’d rather fight those battles through a lawyer and sue my way to reparations.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 16, 2019)

Laela said:


> The sad part of all this  is that* we have just as many examples of black citizens DOING the right thing*, raising their hands, not being a threat, complying.. and still getting shot, beaten or arrested for no reason but being black. Who has the answer to that?


Do we really?

I've been watching a whole lot of police shooting videos and there are very few where the black citizen is shutting the entire f up and complying in an environment where they know the police will kill them and will get their first paid leave check before the person is buried.    What should be is not the reality for black folks dealing with the police.  People have to act on how things actually are.


Laela said:


> Who has the answer to that?


The answer is more black cops everywhere but especially in black neighborhoods but folks got 50 million reasons why black folks can't do that so black folks go continued to get shot by white cops and the latinx ones who look like their light skinned cousins with 2 black parents.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 17, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Do we really?
> 
> I've been watching a whole lot of police shooting videos and there are very few where the black citizen is shutting the entire f up and complying in an environment where they know the police will kill them and will get their first paid leave check before the person is buried.    What should be is not the reality for black folks dealing with the police.  People have to act on how things actually are.
> 
> *The answer is more black cops everywhere but especially in black neighborhoods but folks got 50 million reasons why black folks can't do that so black folks go continued to get shot by white cops and the latinx ones who look like their light skinned cousins with 2 black parents*.



I don't know...  When black men get on the force they see their brothers in blue before their black brothers and sisters.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 17, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I don't know...  When black men get on the force they see their brothers in blue before their black brothers and sisters.


I'm not talking 1 black face in a sea of white ones I mean filling police departments with black cops. If your brothers in blue are black and the community you service is black then the odds of racially motivated police murders should be significantly reduced.


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 17, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm not talking 1 black face in a sea of white ones I mean filling police departments with black cops. If your brothers in blue are black and the community you service is black then the odds of racially motivated police murders should be significantly reduced.


It sounds good, but white men aren’t going to be willing to give up those good government jobs with pensions and benefits in significant numbers.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 17, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> It sounds good, but white men aren’t going to be willing to give up those good government jobs with pensions and benefits in significant numbers.


And here we go.


Crackers Phinn said:


> The answer is more black cops everywhere but especially in black neighborhoods *but folks got 50 million reasons why black folks can't do that so black folks go continued to get shot by white cops* and the latinx ones who look like their light skinned cousins with 2 black parents.



Black folks got 2 options.

Do nothing - We already know how that works out with the number of black people getting shot by the police.

Do something -  No guarantees but worst case scenario you have black kids aiming for good government jobs with pensions and benefits instead of whatever they are being aimed at en mass now.  Best case scenario, fewer black people shot by the police strictly due to racial profiling.


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 17, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> And here we go.
> 
> 
> Black folks got 2 options.
> ...


 Do I think more Black people should apply to be police officers? Yes I do. And maybe one day it will happen. But it’s going to take a change in cultural mindset, especially among Black males.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 17, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm not talking 1 black face in a sea of white ones I mean filling police departments with black cops. If your brothers in blue are black and the community you service is black then the odds of racially motivated police murders should be significantly reduced.



Majority black police dept. have their own issues with corruption and ethics. IJS


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 17, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Majority black police dept. have their own issues with corruption and ethics. IJS


I grew up in a black run city.  I am a product of black police departments, black school districts, black political offices and all of those organizations had their own issues with corruption and ethics. Now they are white run and operated so now there's corruption and racism.



LivingInPeace said:


> Do I think more Black people should apply to be police officers? Yes I do. And maybe one day it will happen. But it’s going to take a change in cultural mindset, especially among Black males.


This is a quote from Coleman Young, the black mayor of Detroit whose first act as mayor in 1974 was to fire the white police chief.

*On running Detroit in 1987:*
"It's been in crisis constantly. And sure it wears me out. But when you get into a fight with a damned bear, you don't get tired until the bear gets tired. If you do, it's your ass. You can't afford to quit, can you?"


----------



## dancinstallion (May 18, 2019)

Laela said:


> That cop has a history with her... he used this as an opportunity to kill her.



I think so, now he can retire with full benefits.



She shouldn't have resisted and it makes his claim of her grabbing his taser seem true. 

My sister resisted an arrest once decades ago. It got her nowhere but pinned down by four cops all while we kept telling her to stop resisting but in her mind he was trying to arrest her for no reason.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 20, 2019)

Imma leave this here.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 21, 2019)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> Imma leave this here.


What does this video reveal that we didn't already know?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 22, 2019)

I'm just sharing. 


Crackers Phinn said:


> What does this video reveal that we didn't already know?


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2019)

Well, this officer got charged! Slowly but surely.... Hopefully, he's turned himself in by now.
And, I'm hoping for the cop in OP to get indicted too.


*Georgia officer charged with beating woman with his baton*
DeKalb County Officer Phillip Larscheid was initially cleared following the police department's investigation.

May 31, 2019, 10:52 AM EDT / Updated May 31, 2019, 11:02 AM EDT
By Minyvonne Burke

A Georgia police officer was indicted on felony charges after a video posted on social media showed him repeatedly hitting a woman with a baton at a convenience store in 2017.

In the footage, the woman, identified as Katie McCrary, is seen on the ground as DeKalb County Officer Phillip Larscheid viciously strikes her with his baton. The Associated Press reported that McCrary is homeless.

Larscheid was indicted Thursday by a grand jury on one count of aggravated assault and one count of violation of his oath of office after he was initially cleared in a police department investigation.


Lance LoRusso, an attorney for the officer, told NBC News in a statement on Friday that Larscheid is "considering his options going forward."

“He was Officer of the Year for 2014 for the entire Dekalb County Police Department and has received more than nineteen commendations during his eight years with the department," LoRusso said. "He certified with an ASP baton in the Dekalb Police Academy and seven times after that during annual training. He is understandably deeply concerned and taking these charges very seriously.”

Larscheid, 29, was called to a gas station in DeCatur, Georgia, in June 2017 for a call about McCrary shoplifting and loitering at a convenience store, District Attorney Sherry Boston said at a news conference on Thursday.

When Larscheid arrived, McCrary was trying to leave the store but Larscheid told her to stay so he could talk to her, Boston said.

"McCrary attempted once more to leave, pushing into and past the officer in an effort to go around him and exit the store," she said.

Larscheid then pulled out his baton and "repeatedly struck Ms. McCrary across her legs, her arms, her back and once in the head," according to Boston.

McCrary was handcuffed and arrested on felony obstruction of a police officer. She was taken to the county jail, but they refused her because of her injuries, Boston said. McCrary was taken to the hospital for an evaluation, where doctors said she had a laceration on her leg and multiple contusions on her arms and legs "consistent with those baton strikes," the district attorney said.

She was later booked and released on bond. Boston said her office will not pursue charges against McCrary stemming from that arrest.

According to the district attorney, her office decided charges against Larscheid were warranted after cell phone video taken by a witness in the store surfaced online.

Boston said Larscheid has to turn himself in at the jail by Saturday evening. The DeKalb County Police Department did not immediately return NBC News' requests for comment.


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2019)

This one right here had been fired...

*Atlanta officer fired after punching, using Taser on woman in front of 4-year-old daughter*
"Are you going to jail?" the young girl cried as she looked on.

May 23, 2019, 9:29 AM EDT
By Elisha Fieldstadt

An Atlanta police officer has been fired for using unnecessary force after he punched, tackled and used a Taser on a woman — whom he believed had an outstanding warrant for a speeding ticket — in front of her 4-year-old daughter.

Sgt. James Hines was fired on May 17 after the Atlanta Police Department investigated the May 1 arrest of Maggie Thomas, according to a statement from the department. "The Office of Professional Standards determined that the force used during the arrest was unnecessary and inconsistent with Atlanta Police Department training," the statement said.

Video of the incident posted by Thomas' lawyer, Gerald A. Griggs, on Twitter shows Hines forcibly remove Thomas from her car and throw her to the ground. As Thomas screams, her daughter looks on, crying "Are you going to jail?"

The person filming the incident, who appears to be on the phone with authorities, says, "I’m recording this. He slammed her on the ground. He’s tased her like three times. This is crazy. … He slammed her on the car."






Sergeant James HinesAtlanta Police Dept.
According to an incident report by Hines, he "saw a black female sitting in a silver Infiniti" and "had gotten an earlier lookout on a silver Infiniti."

When Hines approached Thomas in her car she "became agitated and asked why I was looking at her car and what was I doing back behind her apartments," Hines wrote. "She said something about there shouldn't be a white officer harassing her."

Hines left Thomas but then "began to wonder why she became so agitated" so he looked up her records, he wrote. He saw she had a warrant for her arrest due to a speeding ticket, called for backup and went "back to the parking lot to make sure Ms. Thomas did not get away."


When Hines approached Thomas again, she refused to hand over her license or get out of the car so he handcuffed one of her hands as she held her daughter with the other, he wrote.


----------



## Laela (Jun 2, 2019)

_*#SayHerName*_


----------

